# Crankbait--Crawler Harness Combos



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

After a hiatus from building this summer, I got inspired (thanks to Vince) to build a few Reef Runner style cranks to keep from getting too rusty...Here is what I come up with. This year on Erie, I have had great success with worm harnesses I made over the winter, but I really enjoy fishing with crankbaits, so I made a few to match the harnesses that have put the most fish in the boat this season. All the harness blades are on copper, so I tried to paint a copper base coat and detail over that (except the pink panties, which is on white with blue glitter top coat) and then I put copper glitter on each top coat to add some sparkle. Hopefully I can get back on the lake to try the cranks soon! Check them out.

*Greasy Chicken*









*Mixed Veggies*









*Copper Lemonberry*









*Pink Panties (Up and Down Versions)*


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Very very nice, I'm impressed, Do they catch fish like a Reef Runner is the question ??   :B


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Very, Very nice....

Rod


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Those look great!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Very nice work!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are really sharp. I like the patterns on all of them.


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

awesome baits, paint and crawlers, you really matched the hatch!!

Etch


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Very, very nice!!! I also like the way you used a mirror for the pics. Don't worry. If you can't get on the water soon, just send them my way and I would be more than happy to test them for you


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

Fantastic work - Looks like lots of sanding to get those shapes!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Those are really outstanding! You matched those up perfectly.

Brian


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

Those are bad arse!!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the comments...I really had fun doing this...now I just have to go fishing! 

Kgone...of course they can keep up with RR's...in fact every time I sprayed the next color, they caught another 10#'er...in my mind! LOL

Pizza...from the cut blank to finished shape, it takes about 15-20 minutes. I have a 1" belt sander that I use and can get it pretty close, then I rig it into a drill to perform a homemade lathe process...sort of a combo of Hazmail/MacGyver action!


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

Fantastic colors you have there and some fine looking baits as well.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow those look great! I really really really like the color patterns.


----------

